# Radost Bokel im Playboy 09/2013



## LuigiHallodri (13 Aug. 2013)

Als Momo verzauberte uns Radost Bokel einst im Kino mit ihren Kulleraugen. Jetzt durften wir sie wiedersehen. Als Frau, bezaubernder denn je. Auf Mallorca ließ sie uns alles vergessen: die Zeit, die Insel, das Meer – und die anderen Frauen. Wir hatten nur Augen für sie...

Quelle: Playboy

(Anm.. Playboyfotos sind im Forum verboten!)


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2013)

schon gesehen 
:drip:


----------



## didi33 (13 Aug. 2013)

Hab die Fotos auch schon gesehen und muss sagen echt lecker die Radost.


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2013)

Die Fotostrecke ist wunderschön geworden! <3


----------

